# Matching texture



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looked at a job the other day. In addition to a roof repair and some other work, customer pointed out a big crack in the ceiling.
Paper tape is come loose where the ceiling transitions from sloped to flat. Normally an easy fix. Except (as title implies) the ceiling is textured. Texture isn't super common around here so I haven't had to match this one before. 
Looks like a sprayed finish.
Tips to match a small patch job?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like heavy splatter. Hold a quarter up next to it for size. Hopper and compressor. Thin mud. Test samples to dial it in. Repainted entire ceiling after. No guarantees on exact match. Not easy in my book. 

Good luck. Good night.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Ya you're gonna have do samples until you get the right mixture and spray setting. Toughest part will be feathering it in to match.

Problem I have in vaulted ceilings are cracks like that reoccurring. I had one that cracked twice, third time I used Krack Kote hasn't opened up in 10 years.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I've done a lot of these vaulted ceiling repairs and short of skim coating the entire ceiling and re-texturing it is difficult to match. 

Avenge is right about the feathering part because the texture builds up on the existing texture and looks different when you knock it down.

What I've found is best for matching if you're replacing the tape is to keep the mud work within the area where the tape was removed. Then I don't spray the knockdown, I use my knockdown texture sponge to apply the texture. That way you can control the feathering out into the existing texture much more precisely. :thumbsup:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I figured re-spraying would build up layers. I don't see how to get a splatter texture with a sponge. Seems to me it would make peaks. If it was knockdown it would be simpler to match. 

very useful advice though.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

SamM said:


> I figured re-spraying would build up layers. I don't see how to get a splatter texture with a sponge. Seems to me it would make peaks. If it was knockdown it would be simpler to match.
> 
> very useful advice though.:thumbup::thumbup:


True. But you could get really close (the repair will never be a 100% perfect match anyways, no matter how you do it). :no:

I always give my customers the options: Skim the entire ceiling and retexture the entire ceiling for perfection or try and match as best as possible.

9 times out of 10 for me, people don't want to spend the extra money on redoing their whole ceiling.:thumbsup:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

SamM said:


> I figured re-spraying would build up layers. I don't see how to get a splatter texture with a sponge. Seems to me it would make peaks. If it was knockdown it would be simpler to match.
> 
> very useful advice though.:thumbup::thumbup:


If it leaves peaks just hit it gently with a knife while it's wet. Won't be perfect but might be close enough. Do a sample.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

sir mixalot said:


> what i've found is best for matching if you're replacing the tape is to keep the mud work within the area where the tape was removed. Then i don't spray the knockdown, i use my knockdown texture sponge to apply the texture. That way you can control the feathering out into the existing texture much more precisely. :thumbsup:


x2.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

The knockdown texture sponge works on ceiling tape joint repairs too.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Show off............:thumbup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Why screw around an hope something match's just scrap the whole ceiling respray texture maybe talk owner into Custom texture more money!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snow580 (Mar 4, 2015)

I take it that you've never scraped a splattered and painted ceiling?? Pretty much impossible to remove the texture without damaging the drywall in my experience.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> The knockdown texture sponge works on ceiling tape joint repairs too.


Paul as always you back up what you say.

You gave me another trick for my tool bag ( Leo hates it when I learn new tips working in his shop) so thank you for the informative pictorial.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Or, like I said in the past, put mud in your mouth, load the cheeks with air, and splatter away! If someone gets a new kid to try this and film it, I'll mail you 10 bucks. Lunch on me.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm darned sure going to try the sea sponge.....I've been using a variety of things, mostly loosely balled paper wrapped in thin plastic sheet (that's how I learned) but I get the feeling the sea sponge is a nice upgrade. 

Paul....my question is about the acrylic blade. How much does that aid in knocking down texture sooner than using a metal blade? Especially if the texture is sprayed. Last week I replaced rock around a window/sprayed texture and had to wait 25-30 minutes to time the knockdown so it would blend perfectly.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

dsconstructs said:


> I'm darned sure going to try the sea sponge.....I've been using a variety of things, mostly loosely balled paper wrapped in thin plastic sheet (that's how I learned) but I get the feeling the sea sponge is a nice upgrade.
> 
> Paul....my question is about the acrylic blade. How much does that aid in knocking down texture sooner than using a metal blade? Especially if the texture is sprayed. Last week I replaced rock around a window/sprayed texture and had to wait 25-30 minutes to time the knockdown so it would blend perfectly.


Yes the texture sponge is definitely the ticket on small ceiling and wall repairs. :thumbsup:

Yeah the lexan knockdown knife is way better than using any of the metal drywall knives or or trowels. It doesn't seem to smush out the texture as much at all. So I guess it can speed up the wait time a little too. :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yes the texture sponge is definitely the ticket on small ceiling and wall repairs. :thumbsup:


My handy dandy texture sponge works with popcorn ceiling texture too. :whistling

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n90Ob4Jd1AI


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you Texturemaster :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yes the texture sponge is definitely the ticket on small ceiling and wall repairs. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah the lexan knockdown knife is way better than using any of the metal drywall knives or or trowels. It doesn't seem to smush out the texture as much at all. So I guess it can speed up the wait time a little too. :thumbup:


Lexan for me too. More flex and bigger. Metal works just as well on smaller repairs too.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Have some Lexan blades on the way, looking forward to checking them out. Old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------

